# Kegel Successes?



## CaptainMyCaptain (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm interested in getting my wife to start doing kegel exercises. I'd like to hear from some of you ladies that have done this. I'm interested in learning what methods work best, i.e. using a special exerciser, ben wa balls, etc. Also, I'd love to hear some success stories from you. A kind of before and after the kegels story. 

Thanks,


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

im not sure how to explain it to you...but a question..do you pratice your keegles??

if not why, and why do to want her to do something you have not seeked to do for your self??

not being a b***h, just wondering, yes they work, i dont use anything.

find books and leaf through them. once you read it, no need to buy. your wife might be offended by this subject or topic...does she know what it is?? have you had this conversation before??

speak well and be clear of your intent, or she will be hurt, and take it out on you.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

I've always done them so there's not really a before/after in my situation. You don't really need special "weights" or training materials lol, you can do them anywhere.

Men and women can practice them, so you should do them too! It can help improve the quality of your sexual experiences as well.


----------



## kingsqueen (Nov 25, 2010)

Kegels are incredibly important for a variety of reasons, both for men and women. I would also be interested to know if you perform your kegel exercises regularly, given that you are so intent on having your wife perform them.

I have the feeling that you are interested in the sexual benefits of kegels - rather than focusing on your wife, you might focus on yourself. You can improve your sex life with your own kegels as well. I can see this conversation going over like a lead pipe if you approach your wife asking her to do kegels ... she would likely be offended and hurt. But if you are practicing together to improve your sex life _together_, she'll likely be more open to the idea.


----------



## CaptainMyCaptain (Sep 19, 2010)

OK, I think I will start over, then remove this post. I have read articles by women, for women, about how much doing kegels improved their orgasms, both in intensity and frequency. However, I realize articles are written to fill pages, and I would prefer to hear from real women, hence posting this here. 

I was asking for OUR benefit, not just mine. My wife already accuses me of trying to kill her during sex, because I insist on making her cum numerous times, before letting myself have an orgasm. So, I am not sure that me doing kegels is going to help a lot. But, if you have some positive experiences based on men doing kegels, feel free to share those as well. I'm open to doing almost anything to keep improving my performance for my wife.


----------



## kingsqueen (Nov 25, 2010)

CMC - I don't think that it is necessary to remove your post, but your OP was not very specific regarding what sorts of outcomes you were looking to hear about or what your motivations were for her to begin kegels.

If your utmost concern is her frequency and intensity of orgasms, I gotta say ... I don't think that she needs it. If you are already giving her orgasm multiple times per session, I don't think frequency is your problem! 

Depending on how open your dialogue is with her, you might want to simply discuss with her different ways in which you can both work to intensify her orgasms (if that is something that she is interested in). If you don't have an open sexual dialogue, I'm not sure how you could bring this up comfortably.

Kegels for men can assist in firmness of erection and controlling ejaculation.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

CaptainMyCaptain,

You will find many positive responses from women on this site about Kegel exercises. Just click on Search and type in kegel and about 20 threads will pop up, browse through them at will.


*O Captain my Captain*  here is a success story from a guy:

After five or six years of marriage and 2 children my wife needed Kegel exercises. She began doing them and has for the past 22 years been so tight that digital penetration is awesome, nevermind penile penetration.


Kegel exercises:

Pros:
1. The vagina becomes so tight it's almost impossible for the her not to have a vaginal orgasm.
2. The vagina becomes so tight that the penis can feel every movement in the vagina. At times, depending on the direction/progression of her contractions, it feels like the vagina is sucking on the penis and almost always feels this way during the vaginal orgasm when achieved from the rear.
3. There is just nothing like digital penetration once this tightness is achieved, it brings back a lot of memories and is terribly stimulating, both physically and mentally.
4. If you hit the timing right in #2 posted above, you can stand absolutely motionless during her orgasm and both achieve orgasm at the same time, it's truly mind-blowing.
5. Using lube in no way detracts from the effects of the strengthened vaginal muscle layers, so she will still feel tight as hell if you want to lube up every time(not necessary) or just for quickies. Don't get me wrong, no lube is usually needed unless she becomes overly dry.

Cons:
1. Once the muscles are tighter, the vagina will feel every movement and the clitoral tissue-sensations related to it will be much stronger during intercourse, so her orgasm may still happen before yours. 
2. Once the timing Is down, you may have to exercise more outside the bedroom. :rofl: It's true, so please keep that in mind.
3. If at any time you guys miss the old style/feeling, which happens from time to time, this can be achieved easily through extended foreplay, direct vaginal foreplay or through a uteral orgasm.
4. If you can, help her locate the muscles initially(you'll see what I mean when you click the link below) it's a faster and much more accurate way than letting her do it herself, trust me.


There are many subtle and/or clever ways to approach your wife on the subject of Kegel exercises, please feel free to PM me if you'd like to talk about anything in this post. 

Kegel exercises: A how-to guide for women


----------

